# اللهجة المصرية: بلدي بريّة عليّا ولو قل زادها



## shaftut

السلام عليكم
 ممكن حد يقول لي ايه المثل اللي ام فتحي بتقوله في الفيلم يمهل ولا يهمل (رابط محذوف)، في المقطع اللي بيبدا في الدقيقة ال-12:12 وينتهي في الدقيقه ال-12:30
 ----------ام فتحي بتقول: كان لازمته ايه تتغرب بس يا ابني قال على راي المثل
متشكرين جدا​


----------



## لنـا

عليكم السلام

بتقول "بلدي بريّة عليّا ولو قل زادها"

لكنني غير متأكدة من كلمة "برية" لاني فهمت المثل بمعنى: بلدي تبقى سخيّة علي حتى لو قلت مؤنها"


----------



## shaftut

متشكر جدا على جوابك. حد يعرف المثل دا?


----------

